# Spiel Programmieren in Java!



## punkrock (15. Apr 2005)

Hello!



ich bin ein htl schüler und haben vor ein paar tagen eine neus javaprojekt aufbekommen.
mein problem ist das ich absolut keine durchblick habe
es geht im grunde um applets mit einem tollen layout. das ganze in swing
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
meine aufgabenstellung:

Das spiel
der spieler hat drei verschieden farbige scheinwerfer(rot, grün, blau), die leuchtende kreise auf die spielfläche werfen. leider wackeln (zufällig) die scheinwerfer. der spieler muss das mit der maus wieder ausgleichen/zurücksteööen, sodass die farbsäume wieder verschwinden. spielevel vorsehen.

Hinweise
für die spiele soll ein score ermittelt werden. da mehrer spiele gespielt werden können, soll auf dem bildschirm eine scoreliste der besten gezeigt werden. ein permanetes speichern der scores erfolgt nicht. es sollen schwierigkeitsgrade einstellbar sein.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
allgemeines

das ganze soll unter der version 1.4.2 laufen sonst gilts nicht 


wenn mit irgendwer irgendwie weiterhelfen kann würd ich das ganz toll finden !!!!!

danke an alle die mir irgendwie weiterhelfen können :!:  :!:  :!: 

mfg Norbert :toll: [/img]


----------



## Roar (15. Apr 2005)

wir machen keine hausaufgaben.
*verschoben* in aufgaben und gesuche


----------



## punkrock (15. Apr 2005)

das mit der 15 jahre liger nehm ich aber perönlich
mfg norbert


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Apr 2005)

Hm? Das links is die Signatur, das hat nix mit dir zu tun ???:L

Inwiefern weiterhelfen, hast du irgendwelche _konkreten_ Fragen?


----------

